# 2pac at the gun range. Horrible shot...



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Think his grouping speaks for itself :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He could use some lessons.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! Damn! 

On a side note, I got to shoot a Glock 20 a few weeks ago. It was surprisingly easy and accurate, although I was still not fond of the grip. I figured a 10mm would have more recoil than it did.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't like his so called music either.

Do you suppose he made his "Home Boy's" proud? :buttkick:

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Do you suppose he made his "Home Boy's" proud? :buttkick:
> 
> :smt1099


Probably not. He wasn't shooting gangsta style with the sights facing the left.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Probably not. He wasn't shooting gangsta style with the sights facing the left.


I shot one that way on my date. Hit the bullseye at five yards.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I shot one that way on my date. Hit the bullseye at five yards.


That's only because you have these installed. :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG that's hilarious. No but I did line the sights sideways.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Baldy said:


> He could use some lessons.


Kinda' late for that...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

He sings? I thought it was his gay name.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I always wondered why it was "Tupac."
Why not "Sixpack"?
Is he four cans short?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Kinda' late for that...


Maybe if he'd taken some lessons he'd still be with us today pumping out his "music".


----------

